# Don't laugh, this thing works!



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

As a penniless civil servant, I often can't afford the finer things in woodworking, and have to make stuff for myself. I have three folding workstations, similar in concept to the B&D Workmate, but not as fancy. Here is a picture of an easy to make bench dog that I have used to hold stuff in place while I plane it.

I cut a 3/4" dowel about 3" long, then make an angled cut about 5/8" into the top. Then I cut into the dowel to the bottom of the angled cut. Now I drill a 3/32" hole level with the second cut, glue and insert a toothpick, and cut off the toothpick when the glue is dry.

It costs about 30 cents, takes a couple of minutes to make, and is good for a few jobs before it breaks or gets lost, and it does the job.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something?
How does it work? I know what a bench dog is. 
Lol.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Maybe I'm missing something?
> How does it work? I know what a bench dog is.
> Lol.


Workmates use plastic bench dogs with round bases, this just replaces them as far as I can see, very innovative.

I have made them by gluing a dowel into a small square of plywood, my Workmate is about 30 years old and original dogs are long gone.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Woodwart said:


> As a penniless civil servant, I often can't afford the finer things in woodworking, and have to make stuff for myself.


You and I are going to be sharing a LOT of goofy pictures here...

I am in the same boat as you and if I cant 'afford it' - I make it...



Example: Laminated Circular stair skirtboards with NO money spent on clamps...




























Not one nailhole in ANY of those skirtboards BTW... NO visible damage to sheetrock after all trim was run either... This work was 'stain grade'... :yes:

Homemade 'clamps' came from trash pile...

:thumbsup:

I got 'proper' clamps for that sort of stuff now - but I don't 'need' that to get the job done... :no:


----------

